# training reference on line for britts?



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

I have a 12 week old brittany and I'm looking a good reference for training my pup I'm not sure where to start I have been taking her to the woods and fields haven't jumped any birds yet but she doesn't get to far from me she is fetching ok but we have only had her for 4 days now she doesn't know her name that well but also learning that to my goal is grouse and woodcock maybe a few pheasent hunts at our sportsman club she doesn't seem to be gun shy we shot our starter pistol a few times while praising her and that went great she looked to see where it was coming from but no jumping or running away so we are pretty excited about her anyways any help would be great thanks in advance big_fish


----------



## Snag06 (Mar 24, 2006)

Take a look at these links. I have a 21 week old britt. Nows time to start with "sit,stay,come". Also pick up the book "Gun Dog" by Richard Wolters as a good starting point. Good luck.

www.pointingdogjournal.com
www.uplandjournal.com
http://www.mts.net/~oakgrove/point/trainlnk.html


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

Check out my post here that says, "My New Brittany". We've had him now for about 4 months. Cody is 7 months old like Snag06's dog.

Go to Gander Mtn, or Dicks, Bass Pro, Cabelas or wherever and get a pkg of Phesant wings or dove or whatever you are hunting and tie them to a fishing rod and cast it out. Your dog will point and hold on it. Just praise him. Don't let him catch it though. Just point and hold on it. Over and over again.

Take some pics man. Let's see the dog.
Here's my Cody.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I would shy away from that pheasant wing, unless the dog is young. Do it once to peak their interest and then put it away. Get real live birds from there. You are only going to teach your dog to point by sight, not scent.

If you need training advice try gundogforum.com. Lots of brit guys over there. 

Just a word of caution. Gun shyness is man-made. Next tiem to start a dog around guns it takes more progression than just firing a blank pistol around her. You are lucky she didn't react negatively.

You should make some loud noises when she eats (i.e. - banging pots and pans). When she is used to this, then you start by firing the blank pistol from a distance. As time goes on you gradually get closer. Repeat these steps with larger calibers until the dog is comfortable with a 12 guage. I have seen a good dog ruined with a blank pistol - so be careful.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i have a book you can borrow, called speed train your bird dog by larry mueller


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

also check out http://www.guadairakennels.com

ask for brent and tell him Eric sent ya... hes a helluva trainer!


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

Actually I have the back yard spotted in different areas with scent. I also sprayed the wing with phesant sceant. I don't do ANY hunting at all. Just want to run him in a couple of trials and see how he does.

Littleking, Thanks man. I'll probably give you a call today soemtime.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

sounds good, call me at my desk... ill pm you my desk #


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Scented wings are fine for very young dogs. Most of the pros in the know don't use the wing on string after 8-weeks of age. Various reasons and all of them sound. In all of my exposure to hunting training, hunt test training and field trial training I have yet to see anyone use scents from a bottle. Not saying it can't be done. Just saying that it's better to use the real thing. 

If you want your dog to run trials you are going to have to do more than yard work. Just an FYI.

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

I took him up to Delaware the other day to the swamp at the end of Main St and ran him up there without a lead. For a minute or so I couldn't hear him anymore. I had a bell on his collar. I kept walking in the direction I saw him in and low and behold he was froze on a bird. He was holding so long that he was shaking. I came up behind him and didn't say anything. He glanced sort of with one eye back at me and then stayed on point until I told him to go. He didn't go. I had to tell him 3 times before he jumped the bird. I couldn't believe it. A grouse busted out and he started to chase it. Then he stopped and came back to me. I told him he was a good boy and gave him a small treat.
I was amazed. That was the first time in the wild for him and he did great.
This was in the back yard. Held the point for 4 minutes until he was shaking.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Sounds good. But, you don't want your dog to flush the bird. You want to flush the bird. You'll be asked to pick up your dog in a gun dog trial if he flushed the bird. 

Was that in the Delaware Wildlife Area?


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

yep, your dog is a pointer.. NOT a flusher. hes supposed to hold point and let you flush it.

sounds like a TON of natural instinct and very steady on the point. i'd reccommend not sending him in for the bird. eventually he wont point and just go after the bird.


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

crankus_maximus said:


> Sounds good. But, you don't want your dog to flush the bird. You want to flush the bird. You'll be asked to pick up your dog in a gun dog trial if he flushed the bird.
> 
> Was that in the Delaware Wildlife Area?



Yep! sure was Delaware.


----------



## ohiogsp (May 23, 2006)

http://www.gundogforum.com/

This is the best forum out there!!


----------



## dig_doug_l (Jul 25, 2005)

You might consider attending a local pheasants forever meeting or going to a field trial to meet some other bird dog owners. Videos and books are great to get started, but no substitute for the real thing. I run 2 brits. No a whole lot of wild birds in OH near me. I joined a hunt club so they could get into some birds to keep them tuned up. Pen raised birds are no substitute for wild ones, but much better than nothing. PM me if you are interested, I've been running brits for about 15 years. Great dogs!


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

Number one, I don't do ANY hunting at all. I don't even own any weapons except for my 2 Glock auto's. I got the dog because I think that Britts are a beautiful breed and highly intelligent. Which Cody has proven that already to me.

I would LOVE to show him in some trials but I saw the fee's for this and was a little set back in my tracks. I had NO idea that it was like 40 bucks a pop for each class you might enter him in. I had no idea.

You guys have been great here helping me out with all your thoughts and ideas. Cody has been busting the wing lately. He still holds on it but he'll bust it before I can get to him. Not bad for 7 months old though. I figure after he is 2 he'll be holding more and flushing less. 

I just don't have the bucks to run him in some club. I would love to run him with some other dog/dogs and see what he does in the field though. I don't have a electric collar. Just a regular collar. I take him up to the dog park at Alum Creek in Delaware and he has a ball there playing with other dogs but he always stays not to far from me.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

well lets get together some night this week and see how your pup responds. im sure the breaking has a lot to do with the puppy in him. but its great to see that amount of drive.


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

where do you want to meet at? I am free any evening or day after 9:30 in the a.m. because of therapy on my broken elbow.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

alum beach? should be low distractions... let me see what day is good with the boss and i'll be in touch


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I think I've seen every color Brittanys come in but never a black and whiteIf so, where'd they come from?!(or is my computer/monitor playing tricks on me?) 
ps-I've always had two for over thirty years but somehow I have three at present-5 and 6 months and 5 yrs!


----------



## buckeye_boy (Jun 25, 2005)

that black and white Brit is a French Brit. Not as common as the liver and orange due to the show qualities in the French. But they have the same exact qualities as the orange.


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

c. j. stone said:


> I think I've seen every color Brittanys come in but never a black and whiteIf so, where'd they come from?!(or is my computer/monitor playing tricks on me?)
> ps-I've always had two for over thirty years but somehow I have three at present-5 and 6 months and 5 yrs!


Cody is not black man. He is a dark and beautiful brown. (chocolate) He does look black though in the pics. Nope, just a dark brown.

Littleking, when do you want to meet and run the dogs man?


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

gimme a call man! ill be down south deer hunting all week, so call me next week anytime ph # in your pm box


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

will call you next week.


----------

